# LGB 2019S repair.



## Joe R (Mar 15, 2009)

I just acquired an LGB 2019S but the sound system doesn't work. I made a preliminary inspection of the circuit board and it looks like (what may be) a voltage regulator or crossover component is fried. I need to find a circuit diagram before I attempt any repairs. 

Does anyone have a source for the circuit diagram of this engine. I saw that there was a service DVD 1 by LGB that contains a schematicd, but so far, I can't find one. Can anyone help?


Thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Joe..... Contact Silvergate Repair Request .... They're back in the LGB repair business... I just ordered parts and had them in my hands 48 hours after ordering...

They're doin' good..


----------



## Joe R (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you Stan. I'll give them a try!


----------



## Joe R (Mar 15, 2009)

Just tried an inquiry at Silvergate and received an immediate (automated) response that says they are not "authorized or able to provide LGB suppot". The refer you to W K Walters in Wisconsin. The search goes on!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, they will sell you parts, but not an authorized service station. 

I think they also had to sell/get rid of all of their "real" LGB parts by the end of January or so... they apparently are importing other replacement parts. 

I'm sure you could buy a new sound board that would plug right in from Axel at Train-Li. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's interesting, Joe. 

Email Barry and ask if they have the sound module for that locomotive... [email protected]


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thats funny! if i remember correctly someone from silvergate posted here not to long ago that they were now doing LGB repairs again... i think you should call, i think they can fix you up. Axle is also another route you can go, hes a **** o a nice guy...*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got this back from Barry at Silvergate. I emailed him Sunday evening. It was answered in less than 12 hours.









Looking for LGB parts?
Need to get your LGB train serviced? Silvergate Manufacturing has a variety of parts for LGB engines in stock and available to the public.

Also, Silvergate Manufacturing has started making new replacement parts for LGB engines to help you keep your engines running for future generatons to come.

Just email your parts inquiry to [email protected]?subject=Parts Inquiry" href="mailto[email protected]?subject=Parts%20Inquiry">[email protected] or fax us at (858) 444-8290.

In light of the progress that we are making with the fabrication of parts, Silvergate Manufacturing will be performing repairs (non-warranty) on LGB engines and electronic components.

Our technicians, formerly of LGB of America, have been working with LGB trains since 1988. Please email us at [email protected] and let us know what model engine that you have, the symptoms you are experiencing, so we can assess the repair to determine the likely solution and availability of parts.

As in the past, we look forward to hearing from you and keepng your trains running strong!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like they should change their automated "LGB service rejection system" !!!! 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember, we now have Silvergate Manufacturing and Silvergate Distributors.... Manufacturing is who you need to contact, and the addy Stan posted is good (they are working on something for me now).


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just my 2c, the original analog sound system that is in the 2019S was great...in 1989. In 2009, you have a lot of better options. In 1999, I had sent my 2019S back to LGB of America for sound board repair. At that time, they indicated that they were not going to be able to support the analog system. My advice would be to scrap the LGB sound system and put in one of these new sound systems, phoenix, dalee, etc.. However, the silvergate folks may be able to give you some help with the schematics. They are a great bunch to deal with.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Joe R (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied. 

I received an email from Barry at Silvergate Manufacturing today. I originally emailed through the Silvergate Distributors site and that's where I received the auto reply from. I mentioned this to Barry in my email back to him. I now realize the difference between the two entities. 




Barry said ther are no scematics, but replacement board are available. 


In last nights inspection, I believe the burned component on the board is a full wave bridge recifier. I haven't found a cross reference, so it may be a proprietary. I was thinking I would try installing a generic bridge rectifier to see what happens as I have nothing to loose. After that, I am not sure which way I might go.

Also I connected the engin to a working tender from another unit, and found that the chuff isn't working. Looks like more shop time on this one.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe...

Glad you received an answer from Barry and that it cleared the situation.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 03/16/2009 7:29 PM
Just my 2c, the original analog sound system that is in the 2019S was great...in 1989. In 2009, you have a lot of better options. In 1999, I had sent my 2019S back to LGB of America for sound board repair. At that time, they indicated that they were not going to be able to support the analog system. My advice would be to scrap the LGB sound system and put in one of these new sound systems, phoenix, dalee, etc.. However, the silvergate folks may be able to give you some help with the schematics. They are a great bunch to deal with.

Later,

Mark




Well said, Mark. I was just going to post a similar response. You did it much gooder...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan! (It just seemed like a lot of work to fix something when there are a lot of great options out there now...)


----------

